# Chetan Bhagat's next novel 'Revolution 2020



## Tenida (Sep 6, 2011)

Revolution 2020', the next Chetan Bhagat book hits bookstores this October. The bestselling author of Five Point Someone, One Night @ The Call Center, The Three Mistakes of My Life and 2 States, has been tweeting about his next book for the last few weeks.

'Revolution 2020' is said to be another gripping tale from the heartland of India. The story revolves around childhood friends Gopal, Raghav and Aarti who struggle to find success and love in Varanasi. Set in contemporary India, the protagonists go through several difficulties to achieve this in an unfair society that mostly rewards the corrupt. Protagonist Gopal gives in to the corrupt system, while Raghav fights it. Wait for the book to find out who wins.

The book is not just a story around the revolution; it’s also a love story, in which the two friends fall for the same girl. 
*Source*
*Pre-order here​*


----------



## Garbage (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the information.

Not interested!


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 7, 2011)

84 bucks only . One of the reasons why his books sell so much .


----------



## shiwa436 (Sep 7, 2011)

I think its already released. I have seen it already on some site for sale.....


----------



## Alok (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Tenida (Sep 7, 2011)

shiwa436 said:


> I think its already released. I have seen it already on some site for sale.....



No.It not released yet.It will be released in October.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 8, 2011)

20 Rs. ka hai ye


----------



## noob (Sep 8, 2011)

i love his simple writing..will buy it forsure


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 12, 2011)

The picture on the cover makes one think . The girl instead of supposed to choose one seems to be interested in both. 
   Seemingly "2 States" the last novel from CB has been a disappoint for me.I hope this doesn't take a dip further.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 12, 2011)

freshseasons said:


> The picture on the cover makes one think . The girl instead of supposed to choose one seems to be interested in both.
> Seemingly "2 States" the last novel from CB has been a disappoint for me.I hope this doesn't take a dip further.



wtf yaar! "2 States" is the best book by CB, so far! The writing style is awesum in this book!


----------



## abhidev (Sep 12, 2011)

@freshseasons: r u serious???


----------

